# Bowel Resection Surgery Tomorrow-Im Scared!!!



## deandrea86

Greetings everyone, 
I'm scheduled for my bowel resection tomorrow and I'm scared out of my mind. Every surgery is so nerve wrecking but I'm really terrified. I think I'm more scared of not knowing what to expect afterwards. Anyone have any tips or stories about the resection. Thank you!


----------



## DJW

Hi,

It's perfectly reasonable to feel the way you do. 

I can't post links with my device but the surgery subforum has a what to expect threat for more detailed info. 

My two tips (others will add theirs) are:

1. Walk a lot. It will help speed recovery. 

2. Keep post op pain in check. If you're in to much pain you won't walk as much. 

Sending you my support.


----------



## CrohnsChicago

deandrea86,

Sending you lots of love and support. It's totally understandable for you to be scared. This disease and all we must go through to tame it, including surgery, can definitely feel overwhelming sometimes. Let the fact that you are taking steps to put yourself in a position for better health bring you comfort in your journey. I will be thinking of you as I'm sure the rest of the forum will be too. 

I'm also going to change the name of the thread to "Bowel Resection Surgery Tomorrow- I'm Scared!!" to see if it gains more attention and posts for you with tips. 

Wishing you a speedy recovery after tomorrow and hoping all goes well with your surgery. Sending positive healing vibes your way! Please keep us posted on your recovery.


----------



## deandrea86

DJW said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's perfectly reasonable to feel the way you do.
> 
> I can't post links with my device but the surgery subforum has a what to expect threat for more detailed info.
> 
> My two tips (others will add theirs) are:
> 
> 1. Walk a lot. It will help speed recovery.
> 
> 2. Keep post op pain in check. If you're in to much pain you won't walk as much.
> 
> Sending you my support.


Thank you so much! Im going to head over to the surgery forum.


----------



## deandrea86

CrohnsChicago said:


> deandrea86,
> 
> Sending you lots of love and support. It's totally understandable for you to be scared. This disease and all we must go through to tame it, including surgery, can definitely feel overwhelming sometimes. Let the fact that you are taking steps to put yourself in a position for better health bring you comfort in your journey. I will be thinking of you as I'm sure the rest of the forum will be too.
> 
> I'm also going to change the name of the thread to "Bowel Resection Surgery Tomorrow- I'm Scared!!" to see if it gains more attention and posts for you with tips.
> 
> Wishing you a speedy recovery after tomorrow and hoping all goes well with your surgery. Sending positive healing vibes your way! Please keep us posted on your recovery.


Thank you so much. This disease is so horrible. I keep telling myself to think about the reward after. I'm so nervous and ready to just get it over with.


----------



## worriedboy

Sending good vibes your way !
Good luck hope it all goes well and that you are back on your feet soon.


----------



## deandrea86

worriedboy said:


> Sending good vibes your way !
> Good luck hope it all goes well and that you are back on your feet soon.


Thank you hunnybun


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Hi hope all goes well for you. When i had had my resection n ileostomy, i was in that much pain i practicaly ran down to theatre for my op. Not that i could run mind 
 The pain out weighed being scared. All went well for me n i felt so much better from the moment i woke up after it. Yes there was soreness but it was like nothing compared to before. Just move gently n carefully n walking asap really does help. Iv been in remission for 20 mths now with no real issues at all.Also had the ileostomy reversed feb this year.
 So sending love n hugs and best wishes. Hope it all goes smoothly


----------



## deandrea86

mandyk said:


> Hi hope all goes well for you. When i had had my resection n ileostomy, i was in that much pain i practicaly ran down to theatre for my op. Not that i could run mind
> The pain out weighed being scared. All went well for me n i felt so much better from the moment i woke up after it. Yes there was soreness but it was like nothing compared to before. Just move gently n carefully n walking asap really does help. Iv been in remission for 20 mths now with no real issues at all.Also had the ileostomy reversed feb this year.
> So sending love n hugs and best wishes. Hope it all goes smoothly


Thank you so much!! Please keep me in your prayers. I really appreciate the encouraging words.


----------



## Honey

Hi there,   I hope all goes well for you.  I am sure you will be well looked after ,and surgery will relieve your symptoms.  Thinking of you and wishing you well soon . Love and prayers, xxxxxx
   :rosette1::getwell::rosette1:


----------



## ronroush7

Hppr all goes well.  I agree about the walking.  Make sure you bring something to keep yourself busy.  When you feel like it, keep us updated.  Prayers being sent.. By yhr esy, I was scared  and I would  say that is normal.  Best to yoiu


----------



## The Real MC

Good luck, quite normal to be anxious.

First off, the packing list for the hospital stay:

o Overnight travel bag with toothpaste, brushes, combs, etc. I do a lot of business travel and mine is ready to grab.

o Cell phone and charger. I am in the US, and if a relative calls the phone in my hospital room then they see a $20 charge on their phone bill!

o Netbook computer. The hospitals I was at all had wifi and I could pass the time using the netbook to surf the net. It is smaller and much easier to handle around the bed than a laptop. Palmtops are too small and if you are on meds your eyesight may not be great.

o Book(s) to read. Another way to pass the time. I don't surf many websites on the internet and run out in a short time.

o Beware of television in the room. You DO NOT want to see commercials with pizza or cheeseburgers or other fast food while you are recovering on a restricted diet. Some hospitals charge for the TV.

o Anything you may need to sleep comfortable. It can be an uncomfortable night sleep, especially with IVs dangling from your arms. Sometimes the hospital room can be too cool or too warm at night. Warm clothes, light clothes, whatever.

o If you like it dark when you sleep, bring eyeshades to block out the light. Some hospitals don't want the door completely closed and the hall light will shine in. If you have a roommate, prepare for any sleep interruptions during the night.

o PJ bottoms, socks for sleeping. You have to wear the gown in bed, so the only shirts that work are really loose fitting short sleeve shirts. In the hospital you will get many shots and IVs.

o Make sure your shirts are expendable in case of nausea.

o plenty of underwear, especially following surgery. Boxers are really comfortable in hospital beds.

o Street clothes and dress for the weather when you are discharged.

Hospital stays can vary depending on recovery.  Normally it is a few days, mine was longer because of complications.  Watch for blockage (vomiting), this tends to be normal following surgery.

After discharge from the hospital, rest and walk as much as you can but don't do any heavy lifting.  Those incisioned abdominal muscles will take weeks to heal.  I was on disability for eight weeks but the muscles didn't completely heal until six months.  Simple things requiring the abs like getting out of bed will be hard, even coughing or sneezing will hurt.  You'll need to support yourself to lift from a squat to the floor or a sitting position.

Here's a tip: apply liberal amounts of Cocoa butter to the scar(s) every day.  Wear expendable clothing, the butter will stain.  This helps the skin to heal.  I had six incisions on my abdomen, today other than the scar in my navel there is zero scar tissue on the belly and only a faded red line with the "big cut" is.


----------



## ronroush7

The Real MC said:


> Good luck, quite normal to be anxious.
> 
> First off, the packing list for the hospital stay:
> 
> o Overnight travel bag with toothpaste, brushes, combs, etc. I do a lot of business travel and mine is ready to grab.
> 
> o Cell phone and charger. I am in the US, and if a relative calls the phone in my hospital room then they see a $20 charge on their phone bill!
> 
> o Netbook computer. The hospitals I was at all had wifi and I could pass the time using the netbook to surf the net. It is smaller and much easier to handle around the bed than a laptop. Palmtops are too small and if you are on meds your eyesight may not be great.
> 
> o Book(s) to read. Another way to pass the time. I don't surf many websites on the internet and run out in a short time.
> 
> o Beware of television in the room. You DO NOT want to see commercials with pizza or cheeseburgers or other fast food while you are recovering on a restricted diet. Some hospitals charge for the TV.
> 
> o Anything you may need to sleep comfortable. It can be an uncomfortable night sleep, especially with IVs dangling from your arms. Sometimes the hospital room can be too cool or too warm at night. Warm clothes, light clothes, whatever.
> 
> o If you like it dark when you sleep, bring eyeshades to block out the light. Some hospitals don't want the door completely closed and the hall light will shine in. If you have a roommate, prepare for any sleep interruptions during the night.
> 
> o PJ bottoms, socks for sleeping. You have to wear the gown in bed, so the only shirts that work are really loose fitting short sleeve shirts. In the hospital you will get many shots and IVs.
> 
> o Make sure your shirts are expendable in case of nausea.
> 
> o plenty of underwear, especially following surgery. Boxers are really comfortable in hospital beds.
> 
> o Street clothes and dress for the weather when you are discharged.
> 
> Hospital stays can vary depending on recovery.  Normally it is a few days, mine was longer because of complications.  Watch for blockage (vomiting), this tends to be normal following surgery.
> 
> After discharge from the hospital, rest and walk as much as you can but don't do any heavy lifting.  Those incisioned abdominal muscles will take weeks to heal.  I was on disability for eight weeks.  Simple things requiring the abs like getting out of bed will be hard, even coughing or sneezing will hurt.  You'll need to support yourself to lift from a squat to the floor.
> 
> Here's a tip: apply liberal amounts of Cocoa butter to the scar(s) every day.  Wear expendable clothing, the butter will stain.  This helps the skin to heal.  I had six incisions on my abdomen, today other than the scar in my navel there is zero scar tissue on the belly and only a faded red line with the "big cut" is.


That last tip is especially good.


----------



## deandrea86

Thank you guys for all the love and support. I really need it right now. The tips are great!!!


----------



## LTomes

deandrea86 said:


> Greetings everyone,
> I'm scheduled for my bowel resection tomorrow and I'm scared out of my mind. Every surgery is so nerve wrecking but I'm really terrified. I think I'm more scared of not knowing what to expect afterwards. Anyone have any tips or stories about the resection. Thank you!


Hi I just got home from my surgery. I ended up having laporascopic went in on Friday got out today. No complications. I think if you weren't a little nervous you would be crazy.. But tell you anesthesiologist they can help
With that. Biggest thing for me no one warned me about the gas honestly that was the most painful. It took me 2 days post op to pass gas.. And when I did omg! Felt so good.it gets trapped inside you because they blow you up to see when the do it laporascopic so if you have terrible pain in your back, shoulder, and neck that's what it is.. Move as much as you can I was up that night using the bathroom but that's about all I could do was move about my room to the bathroom mainly due to being on pain meds and I didn't eat until last night so me doing laps weren't the best idea but get up and go the the bathroom. Rotate in your bed and you will do fine. Just got home stuff very sore. Warning second day is the worst but.. Your anesthesia wears off and you have that trapped gas. Stay on top of your pain meds and you will be fine. The more on top of them you can stay the more you can move. And movement helps everything start flowing again.


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Glad all went well Ltomes. Hope you d
soon feel much better. Hugs n support


----------



## deandrea86

Thank you! Today's the big day!!! Im up doing my enemas then I will head to the hospital!! Thank you guys for all the well wishes, suggestions and prayers.


----------



## ronroush7

Best to you


----------



## jmrw

Hope all went well.  Let us know.


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Love n hugs . Get well soon


----------



## deandrea86

Hello everyone....it's over. Im still in alot of pain. Glad its over. I will update more later I'm extremely tired.


----------



## ronroush7

Glad it is over.  Best to you.


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Hi hun
glad your through it . Hopefully in a day or so you will feel better. Take it easy n listen to your body.Love n hugs


----------



## scottsma

Best wishes....the worst is over now.Feel better soon.


----------



## DJW

:getwell:


----------



## deandrea86

Pain is much better today. My magnesium is a little low so I'm getting it thru my IV. I was able to get up and sit in the chair and walk to the restroom earlier when my foley was removed. I haven't passed gas just yet but I burped a few times. My doctor came this morning and said when they opened me up it was REALLY bad. She said my sigmoid colon had flipped over my small intestine. So they had to remove more small intestine that they had anticipated. I'm so glad its over!!!!


----------



## DJW

I'm glad you're up and moving.


----------



## ronroush7

DJW said:


> I'm glad you're up and moving.


Me too.


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Ye me too well done  you seem to be doing really well. Best wishes n get well soon


----------



## deandrea86

Thank you so much everyone!!


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

You are most welcome hun. Take care


----------



## ronroush7

Welcome.


----------



## deandrea86

I still haven't passed gas....any suggestions on how I can get this wind out. I've been walking and constantly adjusting myself. Nothing is helping


----------



## LTomes

deandrea86 said:


> I still haven't passed gas....any suggestions on how I can get this wind out. I've been walking and constantly adjusting myself. Nothing is helping


I also requested a gas pill. If you haven't done so yet request a gas pill otherwise just move around as much as possible.. When in bed laying in your left side is the best and if you can manage a shower warm water helps too. 

Take care. It will come I promise and when it does you will be telling everyone on the floor.


----------



## deandrea86

I CAN'T WAIT!! Lol Im going to try to lay on my left side first. Thank you so much


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Hi you could also try massaging your belly. If u can get hold of peppermint tea/sweets they can help with wind


----------



## ronroush7

I sometimes massage my tummy when it is bloated.


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Hi Ron does it help for you ?


----------



## ronroush7

It is some comfort to me.


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Glad it helps abit . Iv remembered also that getting on your hands n knees n sticking your bottom up in the air,arms from the elbow on the floor ,head down, then raise up from the knees n back down again. Repeat a few times can helps release trapped wind. You look a bit mad but it kinda works hope u get the idea its a bit hard to discribe


----------



## ronroush7




----------



## jmrw

I start passing gas after I drink a 16 oz glass of prune juice.  I sometimes mix it with another juice to help get it down.  I am glad to drink it when I need to.


----------

